# the girl/boy-friend reaction



## fiznutz (Jan 8, 2002)

since there is enough threads about our reactions im asking how did your girl/boy-friend react over the new apple things?
The reason im asking is cause my girlfriend went nutz!
ive been trying to persuade her into bying a mac for some time now, mainly cause she uses mine all the time she just freaked over the new imac and she´s gonna get one as soon as they arrive here in sweden! and iphoto impressed us both so we are getting a digital camera this week.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 8, 2002)

Same here! My wife loves it. Asking for a new system was never so painless. Specially after watching the intro movie at Apple (Luxo Jr. was here favorite Pixar short!)


----------



## sjb2016 (Jan 8, 2002)

Jag vill har en tjej, men jag har ingen tid.  I'm here all day trying to catch up to admiral in my number of posts.  Bara sjemter (just joking).  Sorry about my extremely poor Swedish, but I lived there for a year, four years ago so I think I can speak it.  Stupid me.  

Sam


----------



## fiznutz (Jan 8, 2002)

lol
thats funny sjb2016 you got it correct, though "just joking"="jag skämtar" is probably hard to type since you have to use "ä" an A with two dots over it if it doesnt show up right


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 8, 2002)

my X went crazy over my G3's appearance  (and the theme I was using on my OS 9 at that time lol) --

she still doesnt like macs though -- stupid antimac people


----------



## twyg (Jan 8, 2002)

My girl called at 9:30 asking if I had seen the cover of Time. She thought "it looks funny, but I could see using one."

Perfect.


----------



## fiznutz (Jan 8, 2002)

> she still doesnt like macs though -- stupid antimac people


ya why is that might be cause its easy to use!
you can actually create something with it!
 
and it doesn´t crash every time you are about to save! "like my %¤#&& shit computer at work!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 8, 2002)

I have come across this quite a few times (specially back when DOS was big). People have invested a ton of time, energy and money into computing so they can be _productive_ when they are done. The idea that computers should just work is completely alien to them. I actually see the same type of thing with Unix terminal jockeys these days. Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## Ralph J. (Jan 8, 2002)

my wife hates the new iMac design. she hated the original iMac, too. she thinks the new iMac looks too flimsy.

also, we have 2 teenage nieces who live with us -- one hates the new design, the other loves it.


----------



## jedakroub (Jan 8, 2002)

My fiance did not like the new iMac at first. However, we've been wanting to save money to buy a G4 tower. Well, let's just say in the end I used the iMac's technical specs to win her over. How cool is that? Technical specs over aesthetics!


----------



## Mindy (Jan 8, 2002)

My husband and I both love the new Mac and even downloaded iPhoto yesterday to play with.  It will be a great way to keep track of our digital photos and it will be nice to have an all-in-one solution for photo prints instead of sending them to Ofoto (which I love).  Now I'll have to compare costs of prints.


----------



## themacko (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't have a girlfriend  but my brother back home who is a MAJOR computer nerd actually said he likes it!  I was pretty amazed, since he always throws sarcasm into the word 'Mac' when he talks to me or when I have a computer question for him.


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 8, 2002)

I showed it to my GF, after she saw the little MAC logo on the lamp, she is like ugghhh Apple, no thanx


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 8, 2002)

I have a boyfriend Steve Socks.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 8, 2002)

Het licht scheen in de duisternis. Wij horen nu dat the Master is receiving from the Apes.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 8, 2002)

BTW Eurosong for Dutch people
preeliminations
For Dutch loosing warranty only by desciphering gains


----------



## Ralph J. (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ManicDVLN _
> *I showed it to my GF, after she saw the little MAC logo on the lamp, she is like ugghhh Apple, no thanx *



MAC? what does MAC stand for? i'm not familiar with that acronym.  

do you mean Mac, which is short for Macintosh?

anyway, it's an Apple logo, troll boy, not a MAC logo.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2002)

that's good manic, your gf should be more loyal to you than to apple. i can't imagine you giving her much respect if she said it was the coolest thing she ever saw and asked you to buy her one!! i can just imagine the abuse you would heap upon her then 

i am sure she won't have to wait too long before a pc manufacturer knocks off the design and she can run xp on it.  

i haven't shown it to my gf yet. she had a bad day at work and i figured showing her that her recent imac600 is now discontinnued would not go over well. on the other hand it will probably do everything she wants a computer to do well into the imac III or IV model lines.

i may try convincing my sister to buy this imac though, or to look at ibooks now. i wasn't going to, but now....maybe. 

so is this imac II or imac jr.?


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ManicDVLN _
> *I showed it to my GF, after she saw the little MAC logo on the lamp, she is like ugghhh Apple, no thanx *



That's because your "GF" is actually an inflatable doll and the "ugghhh" sound you heard was the sound of air rushing out of IT when you squeezed IT.


----------



## Koelling (Jan 8, 2002)

LOL thats funny Gadget Lover 

a friend of my girlfriend told me last night that at 9:53 AM(mountain time so 7 minutes till 9:00 pacific time) my girlfriend leaned over to her friend during class and said 7 minutes till macworld starts. I guess I've been talking about it a lot


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so is this imac II or imac jr.? *



iMac G4... at least that's what it's being named by Apple... other than "The New iMac"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flammin lil troll _
> *I showed it to my GF, after she saw the little MAC logo on the lamp, she is like ugghhh Apple, no thanx *



Just like my X --- no wonder I broke it off with her 



Admiral


----------



## vic (Jan 8, 2002)

I showed it to my cat, and my cat said: "meow"


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2002)

My g/f loves it.

She couldn't beleive it was a computer.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2002)

ok, my gf saw the picture and her first implication of the design is that it looks like something the cats would knock over and break. i hadn't thought of that but i could immediately see it. this may not be the living room computer in a lot of houses. pets and small children might just find this to look too much like something they should be playing with. my cats used to sleep on top of the old apple monitor of the performa. now they wander aroundher imac on and off all day. they have moved her imac before. i'm waiting to play with one in person in a few days, but it looks like one of my cats could tip it over pretty easily. 

other than that she thought it looked 'ok'.


----------



## astrodawg (Jan 9, 2002)

How big is your cat? The iMac weighs 21 pounds.


----------



## swizcore (Jan 9, 2002)

My grilfriend got got anoyyed with me for leaving a ten minute voice mail description of it on her cel phone . heeeee


----------



## simX (Jan 9, 2002)

Just to dispel one thing about the new iMac after seeing it in person:

It is DEFINITELY not top-heavy.  In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if you threw a 5-pound rock at the neck and the thing stayed standing and working fine.  Apple made SURE to make that neck sturdy.  A cat surely wouldn't be able to knock this thing over, and the arm is designed so well that you'd really have to pull on the monitor to get it to start tipping.

So no need to worry about your cat.


----------



## Ralph J. (Jan 9, 2002)

i saw this blurb on macfixit.com yesterday regarding the sturdiness of the new iMac.

_
As a member of the press, we had a chance to go to the Apple booth after the keynote and "play" with the new machines. They make an even better impression "up close and personal" than they do in photos. As always, Apple's attention to quality is evident. The mechanism that controls the movement of the flat-panel screen is a joy to watch and work with. And it's sturdy. In fact, the entire iMac unit appeared very solid. The base is so heavy that there is no chance that the unit can be "knocked over" - despite the iMac's somewhat top-heavy appearance.
_


----------



## solrac (Jan 12, 2002)

I showed it to my girflriend and then we had sex!


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

solrac - you may have generated an additional 10,000 orders for new imacs with that endorsement. i doubt even steve was expecting those exceptional results!!!

actually the symbolism is all there if you think about it -

round base - female
rectagular screen - male

joined together by swivel arm - phallic


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

What must I do with an incompatible g4 with a pcmonitor?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

There is place in the room where lightning comes in. I don't know better.


----------



## solrac (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *solrac - you may have generated an additional 10,000 orders for new imacs with that endorsement. i doubt even steve was expecting those exceptional results!!!
> 
> actually the symbolism is all there if you think about it -
> ...



huh? It had nothing to do with the iMac. We would have had sex even if I had not shown her the new iMac.


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

ssssshhhhh - don't say that out loud. let 'em think it was the subliminal power of the design


----------



## Hypernate (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *solrac - you may have generated an additional 10,000 orders for new imacs with that endorsement. i doubt even steve was expecting those exceptional results!!!
> 
> actually the symbolism is all there if you think about it -
> ...



Hmm, very nice description 

I think I'll have to order one if it will help me with sex... oh, wait I have ordered one.. oh wait, I'm 15, and shouldn't be having sex in this country


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

yes Hypernate, you should be waiting a few years. but i think it's ok if you fantasize till then. your new imac should help with this


----------

